# 06 Stumpjumper FSR Comp



## icipi (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello, I bought 2006 Stumpjumper FSR Comp 2 years ago when bikes are hard to come by. Quoted by an LBS on how much to service the fork (Fox Float F120 RL) and shock (Fox Triad 7.5x1.75). They still feel fine and hold air. My questions:
1. Are the service something that can be done DIY? I saw several youtube videos but I have been told that it's not complete because the air seal isn't being replaced.
2. Is it better to just be prepared to replace given the age instead of maintaining? Look at some old threads that Fox Triad on this bike is hard to get a replacement of because most newer shocks are 190x50 (?)

Any pointer?

Thanks.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

7.5" x 1.75" is the same as 190mm x 45mm.


----------



## icipi (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you! Any 190mm x 45mm will work? The mounting spaces to the frame are standard? Newbie here...


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

You do NOT want a trunnion mounted shock. Otherwise anything that size and stroke should fit.

Here are a couple links with more info: 
Everything You Need To Know About Rear Shocks - Cane Creek








The Basics to Upgrading the Rear Shock On Your Mountain Bike (Step by Step Guide) [Video]


Upgrading the suspension on your mountain bike is one of the best things you can do to breathe new life into your bike. Whether it is a fork or shock, you will be amazed at the suspension technology offered by manufacturers these days. Follow along as we discuss what to look for when upgrading...




www.worldwidecyclery.com


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, that Float RL fork is hot garbage. Fox forgot how to build a working fork for a while there. I used to have one and it was one of the most awful bike products that I've ever used.


----------



## AcornStone (10 mo ago)

Fox won’t service either of these shocks anymore either. Found that out for my 2010 Stumpjumper. They did recommend a company in Oregon, Risse Racing - High performance mountain bike suspensions. I called and they were happen to help. They work with many LBS too.


----------

